
How you can still get a free Windows 10 upgrade - walterbell
http://www.zdnet.com/article/heres-how-you-can-still-get-a-free-windows-10-upgrade/
======
eli
I'm not sure how useful an "apparently valid" license is. Would it stand up to
an audit? I sure wouldn't allow that on any of my employee laptops.

------
intarTrode
Like I'd even want one.

